# Hello from Ohio!



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hey you!! Welcome here!

I found the easiest way to move around this forum is to click on the posts since last visit. That keeps you up to date on all the stuff that you aren't already subbed too.

You will LOVE it here!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey and welcome to the horse forum!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## Birdeye723 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Cheval...err, Solon!!

I already really love how this place it setup! Very nice!

Thank you PHR and Poptart!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## farmers_wife (Aug 16, 2008)

Birdeye723 said:


> Hey Cheval...err, Solon!!
> 
> I already really love how this place it setup! Very nice!
> 
> Thank you PHR and Poptart!!


Hey welcome. I just joined today. I see alot is here from horse.com
NIce to hear form you all again.


----------



## CountryGirl43 (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome...glad to see you made it!!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome birdeye... I'm from horse.com too... formally known as FoxFireEMT. Yep that's me.

Anyway welcome to the forum & look forward to more chatting on here.


----------

